# Air Display ne fonctionne pas



## grudu58 (2 Octobre 2011)

Salut à tous je viens vous demander de l'aide car j'ai télécharger l'application air display pour utiliser mon iPad (1 er génération ) mais celle ne marche même après de multiple redémarrage du iPad et du MBP donc je voudrait savoir si vous avez réussi la faire fonctionner ou si vous avez une idée de se que sa peut être merci et a+


----------



## Aliboron (2 Octobre 2011)

Il faudrait probablement donner quelques précisions complémentaires (ou vérifier toi-même sur le site de l'éditeur). D'autant plus que si on se fie aux informations de ton profil, tu es sur un PC sous Vista...

Il y a en tout cas certains cas pour lesquels ça ne fonctionne pas (provisoirement, semble-t-il) : avec Lion sur des machines de 2008 ou 2009. Voir la liste en bas de leur page d'accueil. Après, il faut aussi t'assurer d'avoir téléchargé la bonne version.


----------------------
Note du modérateur (Aliboron) : 
Pour le reste, il est ici question d'une application achetée sur l'App Store, dédiée aux iPad et iPhone. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications", on déménage vers "App Store", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...


----------



## grudu58 (2 Octobre 2011)

salut ,

alors c'est bien un Mac que je possède ( j'avais pas modifier mon profil ) il est sous mac OSX snow leopard 10.6.8 2008 2009 donc cela devrais bien marcher mais je voudrais savoir si cela peut venir de mon WIFI qui serai faiblard .


----------

